# Avondale Wildlife Area



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Has anyone ever fished any of the ponds in the Avondale Wildlife Area southwest of Zanesville? It's part of the AEP lands refuge area (AEP ReCreation/Conesville/Avondale). I was out there hiking yesterday with some friends and noticed on the map that there are all kinds of small ponds. I just wondered if anyone has ever tried it out?


----------



## Bherrick (Mar 15, 2006)

We talked about trying out the fishing in some of the other AEP areas, but the lack of camping has always made it a no go for us, we come down from Akron and it would be to far for a one day trip, and if we decide to camp in the Recreation Lands, we might as well just fish the ponds close by. 

But I would be interested to hear about Avondale and the Conesville areas.

Also I noticed AEP posted a more detailed map of the Equine area. I heard that area was closed early this year. Does anyone have any info on wether that area is open/closed and how is the fishing in that area. I looks like it has some classic Ohio Power lakes.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

I have talked to some folks on here that have done good at Avondale, but I have been there 3 times, on 3 of the nicest days you could go in the spring and not done very well. I did a heck of a lot of walking though. I think aep is worth the extra 35 minutes, it seems that much better. I have never been to Conesville but I have heard some good things about it, especially for big bluegill. I hope this helps.

Jeff


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

there is a campground in the heart of avondale,i think it is private,with electiric I heard it was 5 bucks a night cant confirm the cost but the people I spoke with that were camping there said it was more of a donation than a fee,something about being run by the township,sorry I am not more clear on it


----------

